# Triac para la luz de nevera



## Bleny (Jul 29, 2014)

Hola tengo un problema se rompió un triac y una resistencias,  pero en la tienda solo tenían el
BT137-600, el patillaje estaban cambiando y lo adapte pero no funciona la luz no se enciende, originalmente tenia un ST Z00607MA , subo los data de los 2 y unas fotos


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 30, 2014)

Bleny dijo:


> Hola tengo un problema se rompió un triac y una resistencias,  pero en la tienda solo tenían el
> BT137-600, el patillaje estaban cambiando y lo adapte pero no funciona la luz no se enciende, originalmente tenia un ST Z00607MA , subo los data de los 2 y unas fotos



Hola...Como primer medida habría que investigar por que se rompió el original???...sin ser un experto en el uso de triac te diria que tú problema es la diferencia "sensibilidad" del Gate entre ambos Triac.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2014)

Si , tenés razón , el original es sensible (para ser gatillado directo desde el micro) y el otro es durito , debería poner un compuerta sensible y probar . . . 

Y que no haya un corto en la línea de la lámpara


----------



## Bleny (Jul 30, 2014)

La lampara no esta en corto lo comprobé,  la bombilla original se fundió y poco después de poner la nueva se rompió, como de momento no tengo tantos conocimientos no haré nada, puede que intente buscar uno igual que el original haber si hay suerte.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2014)

BT134 

http://spanish.hisupplier.com/produ...triacs-sensitive-gate-nxp-semiconductors.html


----------



## Bleny (Jul 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> BT134
> 
> http://spanish.hisupplier.com/produ...triacs-sensitive-gate-nxp-semiconductors.html



Cuando pueda ya preguntar si lo tiene gracias


----------



## Eugenio Nieto (Ago 10, 2014)

En tiendas online puedes comprar el modelo exacto: busca en Amidata http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/triacs/4863271/
Con los gastos de envío te saldrá por unos 10€, y lo tienes en uno o dos días.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 10, 2014)

No viene mal tener otra pagina para consultar, pero lo malo son los gastos de envíos los veo muy caro solo por una cosa, pero gracias


----------



## Eugenio Nieto (Ago 10, 2014)

Es cierto, en comparación con el precio del componente, pero piensa que te lo traen a casa, y bastante rápido. Yo también compro online en Dieltron, Farnell, Mouser, TME, puedes comparar. Sin embargo, hay tiendas físicas que te cobran el componente mucho más caro, y además tienes que desplazarte. Si no puedes ir andando hasta la tienda, es más económico comprar online. Aunque siempre puedes mirar si tienen otras cosas que necesites y hacer un pedido mayor.
Por ejemplo, a veces compro a China, muy barato y sin gastos de envío, pero tarda mucho y si no estoy en casa cuando llega el cartero me toca ir a Correos a recoger el paquete. Hay que valorarlo todo.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 11, 2014)

No si con lo mal que voy de dinero lo miro y mucho, y en china hay cosas muy bien de precio en aliexpres tinydel dealextreme tmart siempre hay cacharros interesantes de electrónica etc.. , si te tienes de compra 200 led colores sale mucho mas barato, supongo que también renuncias un poco la calidad en según que cosas


----------



## woutnme (Ago 11, 2014)

Yo para una lampara de nevera pondria directamente un optotriac y listo


----------

